# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  قدلة اون لاين 2 (ابوعاقلة أماسا)

## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*
يا مريخاب اون لاين اقدلو اون لاين 
اقدلو فوق دلوكتكم

القلم القوي ابوعاقلة أماسا

سيقوم بكتابة عمود يومي في مريخاب اون لاين إعتباراً من اليوم

اقدلو تاني

والبقية تأتي
*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحبا تراحيب المطر
هش الزهور دن الوتر
ضخ الحروف رشق القلم 
مرحبا بالانيق 
بيننا 
#ff0000
مرحبا به بكل صدق وكل اريحيه 
مرحبا بمريخ ماس 
الفارس الاصيل 
له منا التحايا مسجاة
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## كته

*بسحروووووووووووكم
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

بسحروووووووووووكم



مافي مشكلة يا كته كل يوم بنقرأ المعوذنين والاخلاص ،،،
*

----------


## Star Plus

*أكيد سنكون على موعد مع الرائعين
Up ....Up
                        	*

----------


## عثمان الشريف

*ده  مشروع صحيفة الكترونية كبيرة باذن الله 

       مرحبا الرائع اماســــــــــــــــا
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*عيني بارده يا مريخاب اون لاين 
مرحبا بالرائع 
*

----------


## mohd khair

*اي ده الشغل ده الشغل
ايي عسل انت وسمح انت
اي 
هنا بدر
هنا مرهف
هنا جمرة
هنا طارق
هنا كتة
اي ده الشغل ده الشغل
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*مرحباً بصاحب القلم القوي...مرحباً بصاحب الكلمات القوية الموزونة التي لا تقبل المجاملات...مرحباً أبوعاقلة أماسا...افتقدناك في الصدى...لكن الحمد لله ح نشوفك في منبرنا...
ويا ريت كمان يجينا عمنا مامون أبوشيبة...
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*مرحبا بصديقى اماسا
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*ليه ما تقول دفعتي يا وليد



يا عجوز
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

ليه ما تقول دفعتي يا وليد



يا عجوز



 
ابو عاقلة يا بدر قرأ معاى جامعة الزعيم الازهرى ناضجين 
يعنى الوقت داك انا كنت صغيرونى :006:
ابوعاقلة لامن زالمتو فى الجامعة كان كاتب كبير بصحيفة عالم النجوم 
يعنى انا خشيت من الثانوية الجامعة وهو قراء ناضجين 
شفت كيف 
انا لسع شافع ساى 
:thumbup:
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مرحب بالصحفي الرقم   اماسا 
وكلنا لهفة  ما ياخطه   يراعك 
*

----------


## د.مدثر خيري

*مكسب كبير واستمتع دائما لكتاباته
واكون في قمة السعادة والتفاؤل حينما 
اقابله هو وفتح الله ابراهيم في اي مباراة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ABUBAKER

*مرحبتين حبابك 
من الاقلام التى لا تتلون بتغير الظروف
                        	*

----------


## دقنو

* مرحب باللبيب أماسا وياريت تجيبوا لينا بابكر سلك أصلو واقف اليومين دي
*

----------

